# Setting up a controller in Logic Pro X



## Mr. Ha (Apr 5, 2016)

I just bought a Korg nanoKONTROL2 controller. Now I have a few questions. 

I load my samples from an external hard drive which I connect by USB. I also connect my Midi-keyboard by USB. My computer only has 2 USB ports so I'll have to use a USB-hub to be able to use the controller. Will the USB hub make it laggier and harder to load samples or well transfer midi data from the keyboard to logic?

Also, how do I set up the controller in logic? I have a Spitfire BML template so I'd like to assign dynamics, vibrato control and expression (volume of the instrument) to specific faders on my controller. How do I do this?

I'm thankful for any help I can get!


----------



## Christof (Apr 5, 2016)

Loading samples from an external USB drive might not be the best idea, especially when you load larger templates, you may reach the limit of fluid playback quite soon.
As far as I know there is a software to download from Korg, there you can map all controls to your needs.
Or simply use the midi learn function in Kontakt, then assign your desired faders.

Hope I could help!


----------



## Mr. Ha (Apr 5, 2016)

Yeah in the future I think I'll get a Thunderbolt hard drive, but I don't have the money right now and so far I have had very few issues! I'm running an almost complete BML template! Once in a while I get some playback issues but then I just unload the unused articulations and then I can play or export my track without a problem!

Will the USB hub affect performance?

Thanks for the advice! I'll check the Korg website


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Apr 5, 2016)

The obvious approach you may have tried:
Put the hub in one usb port and the usb HD in the other.

If you work on a Mac it is good to find out which one uses usb3 standard, because in older models the ports have been different I read.
Also on PC this might be something to know.
The usb hd I would put in the fastest port.

Add: dont use a usb powered hub, but one with an adapter


----------



## Mr. Ha (May 23, 2016)

I still haven't been able to start using my controller. I downloaded the KORG app and within the app I can change which fader does what but then when I close the app (after having saved the changes) the faders haven't changed. 

As the faders wont change from the built in Features I can't really use it. In Kontakt I only have Dynamics responding. Any idea what might be causing the issues?

Also I have no idea how to set it up in Kontakt/ Logic Pro X. I use spitfire audio libraries and would like to control dynamics, expression, vibrato and things like that, + some other features in Logic. I tried following instructions from some YouTube guy but that only worked for one instrument in one project.

If anyone knows how to do this, please let me know!


----------



## Ashermusic (May 23, 2016)

Check out Automation Quick Access in the built in manual.


----------



## stonzthro (May 23, 2016)

Side note - USB3 is fine for loading samples - I have a few SSDs in USB3 enclosures and get 400MB/s read times; just make sure the enclosure has UASP SATA III support. Those are actually faster than my Blackmagic Thunderbay.

i don't have a Korg so I cannot offer advice on that.


----------



## Mr. Ha (May 23, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> Check out Automation Quick Access in the built in manual.


Thanks for the tip! I checked it out but only the main volume slider (which I never use as it doesn't work with multi timbral kontakt instances). Can't assign the faders to the Spitfire controls (Dynamics, Expression Vibrato...) in Kontakt.


----------



## Ashermusic (May 23, 2016)

Mr. Ha said:


> Thanks for the tip! I checked it out but only the main volume slider (which I never use as it doesn't work with multi timbral kontakt instances). Can't assign the faders to the Spitfire controls (Dynamics, Expression Vibrato...) in Kontakt.



Ah, sorry I have no experience with the Spitfire libraries.


----------



## Mr. Ha (May 23, 2016)

Ah right. Within Kontakt itself the dynamic slider works as one of the default CC numbers of the controller is 01 which is the one that spitfire has used as default for dynamics. Only that one works though and the problem is that I can't change the CC numbers for the faders. In logic the faders do different things like controlling the volume of random track stacks... I'm so confused lol


----------



## resound (May 23, 2016)

It sounds like you might need to delete the default controller assignments in Logic


----------



## Mr. Ha (May 23, 2016)

resound said:


> It sounds like you might need to delete the default controller assignments in Logic


Yes I'll do that and see what happens. If I get it to work in my standard template, will it work if I open a new one?

And how do I let Logic know that the faders should control Kontakt settings?


----------



## resound (May 23, 2016)

Mr. Ha said:


> Yes I'll do that and see what happens. If I get it to work in my standard template, will it work if I open a new one?
> 
> And how do I let Logic know that the faders should control Kontakt settings?


If there are controller assignments in Logic assigned to your control surface then that might be what was preventing you from using Learn CC in Kontakt. If you delete those controller assignments then the controllers should automatically get passed on to Kontakt and allow you to assign them directly in Kontakt.


----------



## Mr. Ha (May 23, 2016)

resound said:


> If there are controller assignments in Logic assigned to your control surface then that might be what was preventing you from using Learn CC in Kontakt. If you delete those controller assignments then the controllers should automatically get passed on to Kontakt and allow you to assign them directly in Kontakt.


Yes I have controller assignments in Logic assigned to your control surface so that must be it! Now I just have to find a way to change the CC of the individual faders so that I can use the Spitfire controls! Right now I can only use Dynamics (CC1) because it was one of the pre assigned CC numbers to the Controller. The Korg app doesn't seem to work. Maybe there's a way to do it within Kontakt.


----------



## resound (May 23, 2016)

Mr. Ha said:


> Yes I have controller assignments in Logic assigned to your control surface so that must be it! Now I just have to find a way to change the CC of the individual faders so that I can use the Spitfire controls! Right now I can only use Dynamics (CC1) because it was one of the pre assigned CC numbers to the Controller. The Korg app doesn't seem to work. Maybe there's a way to do it within Kontakt.


Right click on a control in Kontakt, click Learn MIDI CC# Automation and then move a fader on your controller


----------



## Mr. Ha (May 23, 2016)

resound said:


> Right click on a control in Kontakt, click Learn MIDI CC# Automation and then move a fader on your controller


Okay will try that, but does that change which CC number the actual fader on my controller has? The controller has 8 faders with CC1-8. All Spitfire libraries come with this set up: Dynamics=CC1, Expression=CC11, Vibrato=CC21 (+ various others that I don't need right now). Only Dynamics works because my controller has CC1. If I manage to change which CC Numbers my faders have it will all work.


----------



## resound (May 23, 2016)

Mr. Ha said:


> Okay will try that, but does that change which CC number the actual fader on my controller has? The controller has 8 faders with CC1-8. All Spitfire libraries come with this set up: Dynamics=CC1, Expression=CC11, Vibrato=CC21 (+ various others that I don't need right now). Only Dynamics works because my controller has CC1. If I manage to change which CC Numbers my faders have it will all work.


No, it will tell Kontakt to listen to whatever CC you assign to it. I'm sure there is a way to change the CCs on your controller but I don't have a nanokontrol so I don't know how.


----------



## Mr. Ha (May 24, 2016)

Yes there is a way. It's very simple to change the CC. You just use the Korg Editor app. However something wish my controller/Logic doesn't work so when I change the CCs on the controller it doesn't work. I researched this a bit and turns out Logic is controlling the controller settings or something like that. I deleted some files that were suposed to fix it in the library folder but nothing works. I might try to get another controller from another brand and see if that works.

This is where I read about others having this issue: https://www.gearslutz.com/board/mus...ng-korg-nanokontrol2-cc-mode-logic-pro-x.html


----------



## KEnK (May 24, 2016)

I've been using the Nanokontrol for a few years. I use an older version of Logic (won't go to LX)
I don't have a solution for you except to say after reading this thread and the gearslutz thread,
the problem appears to be w/ Logic and not the nano.

One q: Have you tried using the nano editor w/o Logic running?
If you haven't, try shutting down Logic then open the nano editor-
Write/save your changes- do some kind of midi test to see what it's transmitting.

Personally I enjoy the nano quite a bit-
Hope you solve the issue

k


----------



## JPShooter (Aug 31, 2016)

Check Here:


----------



## davidgary73 (Aug 31, 2016)

Mr. Ha said:


> Yes there is a way. It's very simple to change the CC. You just use the Korg Editor app. However something wish my controller/Logic doesn't work so when I change the CCs on the controller it doesn't work. I researched this a bit and turns out Logic is controlling the controller settings or something like that. I deleted some files that were suposed to fix it in the library folder but nothing works. I might try to get another controller from another brand and see if that works.
> 
> This is where I read about others having this issue: https://www.gearslutz.com/board/mus...ng-korg-nanokontrol2-cc-mode-logic-pro-x.html



I had some issues as well and found a fix. 

In Logic, go to Preference > General > Control Surfaces > Midi Controller

Uptick the nanokontrol2. 

All your CC configuration via the Korg Editor will work.


----------

